# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر کنکور تجربی به انسانی

## Amirreza_ttt

سلام دوستان
من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و نتیجه مورد نظرم به دست نیومد و به رشته روانشناسی علاقه دارم به نظرتون برای رسیدن به رشته روانشناسی از راه کنکور تجربی برم بهتره یا کنکور انسانی؟

----------

